# Steatorrhea



## Mollym56 (Jan 6, 2008)

I have been having really odd stools lately that are worrying me. The bowl is filled with what looks like orange grease. I believe this is fatty stool. Is this common in Ibs or could it be that all my testing has missed something? It seems to be more common in chrohns, etcAny advice! Thanks! Love you guys! We are all in this together.


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

I have this, although not to the extent that you describe. I think it's fairly common with IBS, IBD, SIBO, and other GI issues, although one of the mods can correct me if I'm wrong.Incidentally, I've been gluten-free for almost a month now, and one of the thing sI've noticed is that the steatorrhea has been dramatically reduced (although not completely eliminated).


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

See this for more info. I wouldn't read too much into it hon. http://ibdcrohns.about.com/cs/otherdiseases/a/stoolcolors.htm


----------

